# Rattle Shake Lures??



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the Venom Rattle Shake weedless lures? How/when did you fish them?

I just found 5 or 6 of them in my tackle box from probably 4-5 years ago. I've never fished them and was curious if anyone else has.

They look like this:
http://stores.ebay.com/Lucerne-Tackle-and-Sporting-Goods/Specials-/_i.html?_fsub=9


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't let Pig N' Jig see this post - he will chastise you for not fishing those chatterbaits!! 

Fish them just like a spinnerbait or crankbait.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

There is nothing better than fishing Chatterbaits for night-time Bass. I even started using them during tough bite situations in the day-time. They are one of my favorite lures.
The best made ones I have found so far are at www.shakerbait.com by Kaotik. I take off the trailers and add my Keitech Fat Impacts.


----------

